# Ever see anything like this?



## jadocs (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey folks,

I dug this up a while ago but never actually definitively identified it. It's made of lead and almost looks like a clay pipe, but I can't imagine that's what it is. Other suggestions have indicated that it might be part of an old plumbing system.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 19, 2017)

Some sort of plumbing seems like a good guess, I can't imagine what else it could be used for.  I've never seen anything like it though.  I don't think I've ever come across a lead pipe before at all, come to think of it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 19, 2017)

I work in plumbing and have never seen anything like it.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 19, 2017)

To me it almost looks like a crowbar or lug wrench for old car? LEON.


----------



## jadocs (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for the replies fellas. Yeah this has me stumped...


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 19, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> To me it almost looks like a crowbar or lug wrench for old car? LEON.


That's what it reminded me of as well but if it's lead then it can't have much force applied to it, it would just bend.  That's what leaves me thinking plumbing, because there just isn't much you can do with lead in terms of tools, it's too soft.  

It actually reminds me most of all of the part of a Christmas tree stand where you pour the water, but I seriously doubt that's what it is.  

I'm also curious about that lip inside the bowl, that must have served some purpose.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 20, 2017)

I've seen a few lead goosenecks, now outlawed, used in service connections through the years (have a new one laying around somewhere) but never seen anything like that.  Cool find though.  Maybe somebody'll figure it out.


----------



## jadocs (Mar 20, 2017)

Think it could be a homemade part of an old still (alcohol) or something?


----------



## botlguy (Mar 20, 2017)

Decorative part of a fountain or ?
Jim


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 20, 2017)

Definitely part of the landing gear of a alien spacecraft.  or some sort of plumbing for a fountain.


----------



## jadocs (Mar 21, 2017)

botlguy said:


> Decorative part of a fountain or ?
> Jim



I don't know botlguy....it sure looks rough.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 22, 2017)

jadocs said:


> I don't know botlguy....it sure looks rough.


Just guessing, I don't really know. I thought I saw remnants of a design.
Jim


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 30, 2017)

You might post a good close pic or two at the FMDF forum. They have a thread for IDing metal things people dig up.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 31, 2017)

What's FMDF?  A search with those letters brings up all kind of things.  Got a link?


----------

